# EYESIGHT PROBLEMS



## bogunter (Dec 16, 2007)

Have any of you that are colorblind had any problems while bow hunting. I have heard that this makes you a better hunter because you are more focused on movement than color, and most prey has good camo. I have three problems with my eyes....problems with accomodation, colorblindness, and worse eyesight . I am trying to narrow down exactly what is going on when I am shooting. if i shoot at a target i am one after another right down the pipe. When deer hunting (esp in low light) I have a hard time finding the target when looking at the sights, and hard time seeing the sights when focusing on the deer.

I am soon getting glasses to take this out of the equation. that leaves me with colorblindness, and the issue of loss of accomodation. I don't think there is a cure for either, but maybe a way to minimize the effects? also, with accomodation, is this more pronounced during periods of heightened adrenalin activity? (rushing my shot isn't the problem, as I always wait for a good shot).

anyone with good advice would be nice, as I narrow down the reason for my problems in the field.


----------



## TXwhtlHNTR (Nov 19, 2008)

I am a little red/brown color blind. It has caused me some trouble with trailing. Small blood droplets can be VERY difficult to see. I have had to get pretty good at the kicked rocks, scuffed leaves stuff. Haven't noticed any negative shooing/game spotting effect.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

has anybody tried the yellow lense shooting glasses to help with contrast. The claims are that they help you in these situations.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I can sympathize with your issues. I am far sighted, and have astigmatism, which plays havoc on the sight pins in certain light. Sometimes they look like a neon light tube out there and sometimes they are tiny little stars with halo's around them. LOL It makes for an interesting shooting experience to say the least. 

I have learned to deal with it for the most part, especially sinc eI wear glasses to help out. However when I hunt and there is even a chance of rain I leave the glasses at the house. Too much to deal with when there are added spots in front, and contacts aren't gonna happen. 


I have used the yellow glasses while hunting from a box stand in rain or fog, and they do brighten things up fairly well. Not sure they would help but it is pretty cheap to find out.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

If focusing on sight pins is a problem you could go traditional with a recurve or longbow and learn to shoot instinctive. I know it's not for everyone, but you don't have to worry about peeps and pins. It does take a lot more practice time that you have to put in with sights. Just an idea, good luck to you.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Glasses did not help me because while aiming I was not seeing through the lense but rather through the side. I got monovision contacts with my distance correction in my dominant (right) eye. Problem solved. I don't have any other issues so I can't help there.


----------



## weedline08 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not sure if this is any help or not but A fellow I work with who is far~sighted found a peep sight that actually has a cheeter lense in it! You can screw these lenses in and out of the peep for different levels of need! Like a 1.25 up to 2.25 I believe! He said it was awesome and helped him big time!! Just a thought!


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I wear trifocals (reading, computer, and eating, etc.) and it is getting more difficult to shoot with bow. I see the little halos most of the time. Has anyone tried the red dot scopes.


----------



## Azle (Mar 16, 2006)

Weedline can you get any more info on the peep help I wear progressive lenses and it can be trying at time. I would like to be able to wear my contacts and use the peep with assistance, Thank you.

Azle


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think anyone can focus on both a pin and the target at the same time. I think most focus on the target and the pin is blurry, but you can tell where it is. If you are unable to do this....when you focus on the target you can not see the pin at all...then I agree with bountyhunter, you may want to just shoot instinctive and give up pins all together. You can shoot a compound this way, and many people use to do it. It takes a more practice, but it can be done very well.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Chunky said:


> I don't think anyone can focus on both a pin and the target at the same time. I think most focus on the target and the pin is blurry, but you can tell where it is. If you are unable to do this....when you focus on the target you can not see the pin at all.


Yrs back before I started keeping both eyes open, I would have this problem in low lite....WW


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

It's like a pistol right, either sight or target will be blurred depending on the focus. I put the slightly blurry pin on the clear target. My problem began when the target was blurry as well. About the same time, DPS thought it best that I wear glasses while driving. Really messed up my shooting.


----------



## nhampton (Aug 8, 2007)

Low light conditions will always be an issue with peep and pin. The less light there is the wider the pupil has to open to get a good image, the less depth of field focus there is. Therefore, you can get a good image of either pin or target, but not both. The only relief you might get is in using a larger peep, therefore allowing more light through. An alternitive trick i saw on a show the other day was to use the gap in the bow string either above or below the peep as a V sight with the convergent string as the V and the pin as the post. This method will require practice and probably a new knock point, but it could work. I haven't tried it out yet so no promises.


----------

